
Show HN: Crypto Warrior. Monitor Crypto Like It's Ultima IV - steven_pack
https://github.com/stevenpack/cryptowarrior
======
gnarbarian
This is an awesome idea! Much more fun than my boring crypto trading/analysis
api.

~~~
steven_pack
Thanks! What's the link to your API? I only discovered gdax-tt halfway
through, which is an attempt to offer a level of abstraction over the various
crytpo exchanges.

~~~
gnarbarian
Unfortunately it's private at the moment. Not nearly ready to show off yet.

What I can tell you is we are using the poloniex API and working on simple
trading strategies using traditional trading metrics like the ones found here:

[http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:techn...](http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:technical_indicators)

------
dcsan
very visual, I love it! As if the price watching wasn't addictive enough...

~~~
steven_pack
You sound like the one to submit a PR to auto-refresh the line chart! Set it
to minute mode and watch your retirement tick closer :)

